# Heidenrod



## FieseLiese (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo! Sind hier Leute aus Heidenrod unterwegs??


----------



## CYBO (5. Mai 2013)

Nö 
Gibt's in L.A. oder Umgebung gute trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FieseLiese (6. Mai 2013)

Pscht Roland, ich habe noch Hoffnung  und Trails kenne ich leider keine, deswegen hoffe ich ja so stark auf Heidenroder!!


----------



## mopped999 (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Heidenrod ist gross von wo in Heidenrod kommst du?


----------



## FieseLiese (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo! 
Laufenselden - und sebst??


----------



## mopped999 (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo

komme aus Geroldstein


----------



## FieseLiese (16. Mai 2013)

Gibts da was einigermaßen Gescheites zu fahren?? Oder wo radelst du sonst so herum?


----------



## mopped999 (16. Mai 2013)

da gibt es auch nichts gescheites fahre meistens Richtung Ernstbachtal Rheingau


----------



## FieseLiese (17. Mai 2013)

Direkt von daheim aus mit dem Rad oder erst noch ein Stück mit dem Auto?


----------



## ManitheBikeMen (19. Mai 2013)

hey ich bin aus bad schwalbach nebenort...ich finde im gebiet oberhalb der wisperstraße gibt es ein paar gute strecken...ich bin zwar erst 16 aber bin schon einige strecken gefahren da muss man nur einfach mal drauf los fahren...


----------



## Ochsi (19. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen, bin zwar aus Idstein aber doch ab und zu da unten unterwegs. Das Jammertal bei Katzenelnbogen (sehr zu empfehlen!) und den Wispertalsteig könnte ich anbieten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FieseLiese (23. Mai 2013)

Wisper- und Jammertal klingt spitze! Da wollte ich sowieso gerne mal fahren, kenne mich allerdings nicht aus.
Daher wär es super, wenn wir vllt (alle) mal ein oder auch zwei entsprechende Touren starten würden


----------



## ManitheBikeMen (23. Mai 2013)

ja mal schauen...vlt ja ma demnächst beu entsprechendem wetter


----------



## loui-w (23. Mai 2013)

Das Jammertal ist super, wenn man kein Problem damit hat sein Bike auch mal ein paar Meter zu tragen.


----------



## FieseLiese (23. Mai 2013)

Null Problemo!


----------



## Ochsi (23. Mai 2013)

loui-w schrieb:


> Das Jammertal ist super, wenn man kein Problem damit hat sein Bike auch mal ein paar Meter zu tragen.


Die Stelle kenne ich nur zu gut ;-)
Falls das Wetter irgendwann doch mal besser wird, bin ich gerne dabei!


----------



## loui-w (23. Mai 2013)

Ochsi schrieb:


> Die Stelle kenne ich nur zu gut ;-)



Dann kennst du bestimmt auch diese Stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochsi (23. Mai 2013)

Aber hallo


----------



## ManitheBikeMen (23. Mai 2013)

insider....
haha
ja also wie gesagt wenn gutes wetter dann immer gerne...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Mai 2013)

Jammerthal wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## tg77ff (24. Mai 2013)

Die Bilder sehn interessant aus, waere auch dabei.


----------



## FieseLiese (24. Mai 2013)

Das boomt ja plötzlich quasi hier, find ich stark!  

Seeehr schön Thomas & Sepp!


----------



## mopped999 (29. Mai 2013)

FieseLiese schrieb:


> Direkt von daheim aus mit dem Rad oder erst noch ein Stück mit dem Auto?




direkt von daheim


----------



## Ochsi (29. Mai 2013)

Glaube, die nächste Zeit wird das nix mit der Jammertalrunde...Da dürfte es matschig sein wie sau..


----------



## FieseLiese (29. Mai 2013)

@Moped: klingt auch nich verkehrt, wie lange bist du dann so unterwegs??

und jaaaa, das Wetter ist wirklich zum :kotz:im Moment... Hoffen wir auf die nächsten Wochen, ich wäre definitiv dabei!


----------



## ManitheBikeMen (29. Mai 2013)

wo ist denn das jammertal??


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Juni 2013)

Gleich hinter dem Berg der Tränen 
An der Lahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave 007 (2. Juni 2013)

auch ganz ok: Aarhöhenweg, von Tst bis Michelbach, fahrtechnisch aber nicht sehr anspruchsvoll


----------



## ManitheBikeMen (2. Juni 2013)

mal ne frage gibts hier eigentlich auch son paar richtige harte trails oder sogar downhill ähnliche trails??


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Juni 2013)

Naja, der taunus ist halt nicht der Schwarzwald. Aber du kannst ja mal bei und mitfahren, das ein oder andere gibt's in der Gegend schon


----------



## FieseLiese (2. Juni 2013)

Aber eine Jammertal-Tour muss auf jeden Fall durchgeführt werden, das wär super! Is ja quasi fast vor meiner Haustür, das muss ich unbedingt auf dem Bike kennenlernen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Juni 2013)

Ich bin wie gesagt dabei. Das hatten wir vor 2 jahren mal geplant. Kommen sicher einige aus dem verein mit.


----------



## ManitheBikeMen (2. Juni 2013)

jaaa is halt für michproblematisch erstmal hinzukommen?!


----------



## Quiesel (3. Juni 2013)

@FieseLiese: Hier musst mal schauen.. Bei euch in Laufenselden gibts im Feld so kleine blaue Schilder..haste bestimmt schon gesehen. Fängt bei Huppert an. Ist der Dörsbach Mühlenwanderweg ...dieser geht genau durchs Jammertal und die Schildchen zeigt dir immer brav den Weg an! Da kannste nichts verkehrt machen! 
Der Weg geht dann von L.A. nach Katzenellenbogen und dann ein Ort weiter geht der eigentliche Trail los. 

Ich wäre auch dabei! nur muss ich leider unter der Woche arbeit...weiß auch nicht wieso das so ist!


----------



## FieseLiese (3. Juni 2013)

Jap, die Schilder sind mir schonmal aufgefallen  Wusste aber nie genau, wo die so überall hinführen...

Das muss ich dann wohl mal inspizieren und testen 

Wenn dann touren wir ja sowieso wochenends (sag ich jetzt einfach mal so) - daher also kein Problem.


----------



## Quiesel (3. Juni 2013)

http://www.nassau-touristik.de/freizeit.php/Wandern/touren/w06/D%C3%B6rsbach-M%C3%BChlenwanderweg%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20?PHPSESSID=s1e1o3cnb0leoea8t53kfdprple9468v&js=1&lang=DE

da ist der Weg ab Klingelbach beschrieben...    aber wie gesagt der Mühlenwanderweg startet schon bei Huppert...ist aber einfach nur Feldweg bis Klingelbach...aber dafür wirds dann umso interessanter!

Mal sehen wann die Aktion gestartet wird. Ich wollte da eh wieder mal hin und wenns soweit ist kann ich ja hier mal Bescheid geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (3. Juni 2013)

Wir starten immer in Ergeshausen an der Kläranlage und fahren durchs Jammertal bis zum Kloster Arnstein. Dann geht es zunächst auf einem Radweg an der Lahn entlang bis nach Nassau. Weiter durch das Mühlbachtal nach Singhofen und dann durchs Jammertal wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.
Die Tour hat ca. 40 Km und 900 Hm. Lange Trailabfahrten dürft ihr aber nicht erwarten, es wechseln sich immer kurze Anstiege und Abfahrten ab.
Das ganze ist eine abwechslungsreiche Tour mit schönen Trails im Jammer- und Mühlbachtal.


----------



## Ochsi (10. Juni 2013)

loui-w schrieb:


> Wir starten immer in Ergeshausen an der Kläranlage und fahren durchs Jammertal bis zum Kloster Arnstein. Dann geht es zunächst auf einem Radweg an der Lahn entlang bis nach Nassau. Weiter durch das Mühlbachtal nach Singhofen und dann durchs Jammertal wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.
> Die Tour hat ca. 40 Km und 900 Hm. Lange Trailabfahrten dürft ihr aber nicht erwarten, es wechseln sich immer kurze Anstiege und Abfahrten ab.
> Das ganze ist eine abwechslungsreiche Tour mit schönen Trails im Jammer- und Mühlbachtal.



Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor ;-)


----------



## loui-w (10. Juni 2013)

Ochsi schrieb:


> Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor ;-)



Ja gibts denn das, so ein Zufall.

Viel Spaß am Samstag im Rheingau, ich bin von Donnerstag bis Sonntag in Willingen.


----------



## Ochsi (13. Juni 2013)

Die Welt ist ein Dorf ;-)
Bin leider am Samstag doch nicht dabei. Hab zu viel zu tun am Wochenende...


----------

